# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Επισκευή τροφοδοτικού PC

## PCMan

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Μου έδωσαν ένα τροφοδοτικό που είχαν για πέταμα και είπα να το επισκευάσω και να το κάνω πάγκου. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα μπει πάλι σε pc. Απο ότι μου είχαν πει, είχε καεί η μητρική 2 φορές εξ αιτίας του. Απ ότι φαίνεται είναι κατασκευασμένο το 2007
Τώρα που το βάζω στην πρίζα, αυτό που κάνει είναι να βγάζει τάση μόνο στο μωβ καλώδιο(5V standby) και τίποτα άλλο.
Εννοείται ότι γεφύρωσα το πράσινο, αλλά τίποτα. Δοκίμασα και με το γκρι αλλά τίποτα πάλι.

Οπτικά δεν φαίνεται ούτε καμμένη αντίσταση ούτε φουσκωμένος πυκνωτής.
Μέτρησα την γέφυρα στην είσοδο και φαίνεται εντάξει όπως και όλα τα διοδάκια.
Απο κει και πέρα, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να ψάξω.

Τα ολοκληρωμένα που έχει πάνω είναι τα:
lm339n
cdc7500
και ένα με 4 πόδια που γράφει 0804

Αυτά που είναι σε ψήκτρα είναι τα:
toba t3866
2x p13009
sbl2045ct
2x f12c20c

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες:





Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκιμασε να βάλεις αντ/ση γύρω στα 30Ω στα 5ν με γη.
Αν έχεις ανεμιστήρα βάλτον.

----------


## PCMan

> Δοκιμασε να βάλεις αντ/ση γύρω στα 30Ω στα 5ν με γη.
> Αν έχεις ανεμιστήρα βάλτον.


Ο ανεμιστήρας συνδεμένος ήταν.

Τι εννοείς? Ότι δεν ανοίγει καν επειδή δεν βλέπει καθόλου φορτίο? Δεν έχω δει κανενα έτσι.
Ξέχασα να πω κιόλας ότι μετά απο την 2η καμμενη μητρική, σταματησε να δουλευει και αυτό.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άλλξε μια αντ/ση 1 ΜΩ ανάμεσα στος ψύκτρες και δυο ηλεκτρ/κους μικρούς παραδίπλα.

----------


## PCMan

> Άλλξε μια αντ/ση 1 ΜΩ ανάμεσα στος ψύκτρες και δυο ηλεκτρ/κους μικρούς παραδίπλα.


Αποστόλη η μόνη αντίσταση 1ΜΩ είναι μια χαρά. Σχετικά με τους πυκνωτές, ποιους εννοείς?

----------


## PCMan

Άλλαξα και τους 4 πυκνωτές που είναι ανάμεσα απο τις δύο ψήκτρες (φαίνονται στην 4η φωτογραφία) και δεν έγινε τίποτα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Ο ανεμιστήρας συνδεμένος ήταν.
> 
> Τι εννοείς? Ότι δεν ανοίγει καν επειδή δεν βλέπει καθόλου φορτίο? Δεν έχω δει κανενα έτσι.
> *Ξέχασα να πω κιόλας ότι μετά απο την 2η καμμενη μητρική, σταματησε να δουλευει και αυτό.*


*
*
πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από την είσοδο πρώτα ωμικά, ασφάλειες κλπ και μετά τάσεις

----------


## PCMan

> [/B]
> πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από την είσοδο πρώτα ωμικά, ασφάλειες κλπ και μετά τάσεις


Η ασφάλεια είναι εντάξει. 
Στην είσοδο γιατί να μετρήσω? Αν ήταν εκεί το πρόβλημα δεν θα είχα τάση πουθενά, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## PCMan

Καμια λύση?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για την τάση S/B έχει βοηθητικό τρ/κό, που όταν δώσεις τη γη ξεμπλοκάρει το κυρίως.

----------


## PCMan

> Για την τάση S/B έχει βοηθητικό τρ/κό, που όταν δώσεις τη γη ξεμπλοκάρει το κυρίως.


Ωραία. Άρα τι μετράω? Αυτά που είναι σαν μετασχηματιστές πως τα μετράω? 
Που να εστιάσω?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δες αν σε βοηθάει αυτό 
Κάτω αριστερά το βοηθητικό, αμέσως από πάνω το Q10 ON/OFF.

Πιο ευάλωτα τα πυρίτια Τρ., D, IC. ,άσε τους μετ/τες θέλουν άλλο όργανο

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό ατχ,το οποίο δεν έχει στην έξοδο καμία τάση.Μέτρησα τάση 1volt και στα 3 ποδαράκια του stps 4045 (δίοδος σοτκυ αναφέρει το datasheet).Είναι φυσιολογικό και αν όχι υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό;

Να συμπληρώσω ότι είχα βάλει μεταξύ κόκκινου και  μαύρου μια αντίσταση 5 βατ 0,47 ωμ

----------


## FILMAN

Η μέτρησή σου πιθανότατα είναι λάθος. Δεν μας λες και πολλά γι αυτήν, π.χ. ήταν με το τροφοδοτικό εκτός λειτουργίας ή όχι, 1V AC ή DC; Κατά τη λειτουργία έχεις εκεί ορθογώνιο σήμα υψηλής συχνότητας που δεν μετριέται σωστά με απλό πολύμετρο.

----------


## capacity

Στις φώτος του αρχικού ποστ βλέπω σε 2 σημεία αυτή την καφέ κόλλα που με το χρόνο και τη θερμότητα γίνεται conductive και δημιουργεί βραχυκυκλώματα. Το μεγάλο τοροϊδές πηνίο με την καφέ ξεραμένη κόλλα δε μου φαίνεται οκ. Ίσως φταίει αυτό που δεν ξεκινάει το τροφοδοτικό. Πρέπει να βρεις συμβατό από άλλο καμμένο τροφοδοτικό και να τ' αλλάξεις. Επισυνάπτω σχετικό άρθρο για την κόλλα αυτή.

Όποτε τη συναντάτε καλό ειναι να την αφαιρείτε. Χάλασε σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη φήμη της Ένερμαξ πριν χρόνια γιατί είχαν την φαεινή ιδέα να τη βάζουν ανάμεσα στα πόδια των switching transistors με αποτέλεσμα να κάνουν μπαμ!


Έχεις όργανο που ελέγχει esr και χωρητικότητα πυκνωτών;







> καλησπέρα για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα έχω  ένα τροφοδοτικό ατχ,το οποίο δεν έχει στην έξοδο καμία τάση.Μέτρησα τάση  1volt και στα 3 ποδαράκια του stps 4045 (δίοδος σοτκυ αναφέρει το  datasheet).Είναι φυσιολογικό και αν όχι υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό;
> 
> Να συμπληρώσω ότι είχα βάλει μεταξύ κόκκινου και  μαύρου μια αντίσταση 5 βατ 0,47 ωμ


Για αρχή ανέβασε φώτος να δούμε τι τροφοδοτικό είναι αυτό.

----------

gthom (16-09-15)

----------

